

Android on x86 - zokier
http://code.google.com/p/live-android/

======
jf
Boots perfectly on VirtualBox: <http://skitch.com/joelf/bshj1/android-on-
virtualbox>

~~~
mncaudill
Getting meta: <http://imgur.com/pxOff>

------
nailer
FYI, contrary to the site, you don't need any special tools to concatenate
files other than, er, cat.

Eg:

    
    
      cat *00? > android.iso
    

Works fine. Note since Android is designed for touch phones, you might notice
that mouse acceleration is lacking.

~~~
ajcronk
why are the files split in the first place?

~~~
kirubakaran
So you won't be as frustrated when you get disconnected at 99% ? (I am not
sure if you can resume downloading, like with FTP servers that support
resuming)

~~~
w1ntermute
Not to mention the client has to support resuming as well. This is why (along
with the fact that they enjoy using ridiculously outdated technology) the
scene still uses split RARs—a lot of the autotrading scripts (as well as
FTPd's) they utilize don't support resuming.

------
darshan
Since this is for those who "want to give Google Android a try, but don't feel
like buying a T-Mobile G1," and not meant to be actually useful as an OS, I
don't understand what this has to offer over the SDK. (The SDK runs Android in
a virtualized environment on Windows, OS X, and Linux.)

I read the project summary and skimmed the "readmefirst.txt" and I still don't
get it. Is it faster? Easier to install?

------
pierrefar
I _love_ the pun/jab at MS, even if it is unintended: they included the word
"live" in the name. Because the "live" brand isn't confused enough.

Good thing MS sorted out this brand mess by moving to "bing".

~~~
martythemaniak
There's no need to downmod someone into oblivion just because they're not
aware of a not-very-significant fact.

~~~
pufuwozu
I think it has more to do with the attitude and sarcasm of the comment.

